# Hellbenders vs rattletraps vs bandit-type deep divers



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hellbenders vs rattletraps vs bandit-type deep divers

What to you prefer for different depths for trolling? I know many of you trail pet spoons behind some of these but do you keep trying a combination until you get the results you want or do you rely on your fishfinder and fish that zone only. I know there are many variables but I am trying to get an idea of your thought process.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Hellbenders vs rattletraps vs bandit-type deep divers
> 
> What to you prefer for different depths for trolling? I know many of you trail pet spoons behind some of these but do you keep trying a combination until you get the results you want or do you rely on your fishfinder and fish that zone only. I know there are many variables but I am trying to get an idea of your thought process.
> 
> I been using tandum spec rigs(saltwater jigs for spotted seatrout) 3' behind a hellbender downrigger.....catch up to four whitebass at a time as of last Sunday....190 roadbed west side of river channel....D Law


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert, but I've gotten fond of a #10 Jet Diver trailing either a pet spoon, gold spoon or small crankbait, criss crossing humps or the road bed. If I don't see them on the screen, I'm less likely to troll that area. Maybe I'm just impatient!!

Trolling's not my favorite method, but....

When the times get tough, the tough get to trolling


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

SetDaHook said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but I've gotten fond of a #10 Jet Diver trailing either a pet spoon, gold spoon or small crankbait, criss crossing humps or the road bed. If I don't see them on the screen, I'm less likely to troll that area. Maybe I'm just impatient!!
> 
> Trolling's not my favorite method, but....
> 
> When the times get tough, the tough get to trolling


If I recall correctly, a #10 dives to 10 feet, #20 to 20 feet, and so on.
Sounds like that is perfect for crisscrossing the road bed. Deeper ones may be necessary for the sides of the road (running parallel).


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay, that is enough out of you trolling folks, Reel Time you were doing good with the slabbing stuff, but this? this is a travesty!
You can't play the middle here, either a troller or a jigger, lol!
Just kidding, it is an age old battle on most lakes with white bass, trollers VS jiggers.

Has anyone else used a Hot-N-Tot, Slim Fin, as a diver? 
Some days a Hell Bender/pet spoon combo seems like the only thing the white bass want.
Most of the time a jet diver with a pet spoon will work, or sometimes a small crank bait.
If you are trolling around others who are killing the white bass and you are not, check your leader length first, make it as close in length as the folks who are catching fish have theirs. 
And zig zag, cross over stuff, pull the rod forward and then let it back, do things to break up the presentation. 
If I see a school of white bass and the rods don't get hit when I troll through the next pass I might stop with the lures in the school and let them float up slowly and they will get a hit.
Those are my trolling tips.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I found a detailed instructional video on trolling for white bass. Pay attention. You'll learn alot about the ins and outs of trolling.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

There are as many options for trolling as the imagination can come up with. What you use to get down with should depend on the depth the whites are suspended. You want your lure to pass just above them....not below them. Any crankbait can be used. You just have to know how deep they run. A 20' diver on the road bed will cause you trouble with hanging up and result in dollars spent in more tackle. 

As for jigging verses trolling.....it is the indviduals preference. There are times when you can jig really tear them up while trolling does not produce as much. Then there are times you can wear yourself out casting and jigging as well as sweating in this heat while the troller limits out in an hour. 

Note: White Bass are a "HOT" weather fish. I learned this some 20 years ago.They love the heat of the day. This is why we are catching more fish from 10:00 A.M. until 5:00 P.M. this time of the year.........Someone told me it had something to do with the angle of the sun hitting the water.....Not the full moon!!!

Versitility is the name of the game when you are fishing. I have seen many guides come and go on this lake. Most of them "Refused" to troll and only lasted 2 to 3 years at most. Some even said "White Bass Don't Suspend." Well, after 23 years of guiding this lake, I catch as many whites as anyone else out there. I catch them any way I can when guiding; jigging as well as trolling. People pay me "Good Money" that they work hard for and my job is to put them on fish that they can catch. 

I "Never" troll Rattle Traps on the main lake. Only use them trolling up the river and creeks in the winter time.

They are fantastic for catching surface schooling Whites and Stripers in the lake though.

Some Days, Chicken....Some Days, Chicken Feathers....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Danny O said:


> I found a detailed instructional video on trolling for white bass. Pay attention. You'll learn alot about the ins and outs of trolling.


I will never get that 1 minutes and 6 seconds back! sad2sm


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Okay, that is enough out of you trolling folks, Reel Time you were doing good with the slabbing stuff, but this? this is a travesty!
> You can't play the middle here, either a troller or a jigger, lol!
> Just kidding, it is an age old battle on most lakes with white bass, trollers VS jiggers.


Here's the way I see it. I agree that one is either a troller and jigger primarily. I prefer jigging but I will troll if I am unsuccessful jigging or it is too rough to jig (sea sickness problem). I am really a LMB fisherman and have not trolled or jigged much. I am learning as much as I can about these white bass as it is a totally different way to fish and I would like to become as proficient as possible. That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Go on Reel Time admit that you are a troller at heart, Pet spoon will still fish with you.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Only thing that is important this time of year is the artificial breeze when trolling. Today caught one jigging and lunch trolling. No bites anyhow on the RR bed out of Penwaugh. Anyone ever have luck there. lots showing on the depth finder.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Go on Reel Time admit that you are a troller at heart, Pet spoon will still fish with you.


Can't do it. I will do it if it catches fish though. I know she will still fish with me because she still fishes with Danny O. I got to tell you, when we were trolling and he saw fish stacked up, there was no discussion. The anchor went out and we jigged. Pet Spoon is a team player and never said a word. Besides she catches them either way.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Can't do it. I will do it if it catches fish though. I know she will still fish with me because she still fishes with Danny O. I got to tell you, when we were trolling and he saw fish stacked up, there was no discussion. The anchor went out and we jigged. Pet Spoon is a team player and never said a word. Besides she catches them either way.


It's odd because Stripers are the exception for me! I'd prefer jigging than trolling. However, top water action is the absolute BOMB! No matter the species, if top water action is on, I'm on it!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Danny O said:


> I found a detailed instructional video on trolling for white bass. Pay attention. You'll learn alot about the ins and outs of trolling.


Very interesting video, Danny. Will never understand why when trolling and you hook up with a fish that one would keep the outboard in gear thereby risking that chance of getting the fish line wrapped in the prop though....LOL.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Here's the way I see it. I agree that one is either a troller and jigger primarily. I prefer jigging but I will troll if I am unsuccessful jigging or it is too rough to jig (sea sickness problem). I am really a LMB fisherman and have not trolled or jigged much. I am learning as much as I can about these white bass as it is a totally different way to fish and I would like to become as proficient as possible. That's my story and I am sticking to it.


Carol, I think you have an "Execellant" attitude. However, one does not "Have to be either a jigger or troller." Some can and do both very well.....


----------

